# New on the forum - from Spain - TT RS 8J9 Wasabi Green



## olisanchezdj (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi everyone! I'm Oliver from Madrid, and I'm new on the forum! Sorry for my English!
I bought a manual transmission Black TT RS 8J9 Roadster 2010' in september last year
I have already done some mods, others are in progess, and some others are still on my mind.
Finished mods:
- Wasabi Green Vinyl
- Screws, center caps and wheels painted in matte black (edges no painted, oem in polish silver)
- Brake calipers painted in red, and RS logo in black
- Replaced oem powered retractible spoiler with RS fixed spoiler - painted in matte silver
- And some other minors mods, like led license plate lights, RS logo velour mats, specific air vent TT magnetic phone car mount, etc...
In progress mods:
- Stage 1+: Repro 400CV / 600nm + Wagner Intercooler

I have many questions for future mods, and I'd love for you to help me in any way you colud 
I hope you enjoy the car!
Thanks!

Before:





After:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Oliver, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## olisanchezdj (Nov 4, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Oliver, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy!
Its a pleasure for me to join the community!


----------



## olisanchezdj (Nov 4, 2019)

more photos:


----------

